# Secure siding in a pickup?



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Strap it to a ladder or board. How long is the bed?


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

siding should be supported along their entire length. how long are the pieces? can you fashion something out of wood? maybe you have a ladder you can use to support them?


----------



## jason42 (Apr 19, 2013)

bbo said:


> siding should be supported along their entire length. how long are the pieces? can you fashion something out of wood? maybe you have a ladder you can use to support them?


Pieces are 10' long although some of the J-channel said 12'. That's good to know about supporting it. I think I've got some boards in the garage that would do it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck trying to getting that home without bending it in half with that short a bed.
Siding is 12'6" long not 10' long in most cases.
Even with an 8 ft. bed I buy a couple 12' 2 X 4's and bungee cord them together.


----------



## jason42 (Apr 19, 2013)

I was going by the Lowes web site that list the Georgia-Pacific as 120". Now that I look through more they're mostly 144" and one is even 150. That's probably just Lowes messing up the data entry in the web site. 

It's good to know about preventing it from bending. I'll frame up some kind of tray I can strap down in the back.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

jason42 said:


> I was going by the Lowes web site that list the Georgia-Pacific as 120". Now that I look through more they're mostly 144" and one is even 150. That's probably just Lowes messing up the data entry in the web site.
> 
> It's good to know about preventing it from bending. I'll frame up some kind of tray I can strap down in the back.


There's 2 sq of siding in a box, the 144" is a double 5" panel if you go back and look I'll bet 150" is a double 4.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

do you have a pass through back window ? if so, slide the siding through that window into the cab. that will get you another 5'. i do it with my x-cab S-10. i do 14' no problem.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

rope it on the passenger side using the hood and pass.door to lock up the rope.then catch an anchor in the inside bead or lock it up slamming the tail gate duct tape the ends so it doesn't slide...forward or backwards stopping and going off lights...


----------



## jason42 (Apr 19, 2013)

I finally got back to this project now that it's getting warm again. I found a good solution of adding a hitch to my Ranger and then using a bed extender like this. Edit: looks like my Amazon link won't work for some reason but just search for "bed extender" for a good variety of them.

The hitch was about $180 installed at U-Haul, but it should come in handy for a lot of things, so I didn't mind that cost. You can save $32 if you want to DIY the install.


----------



## eharri3 (Jul 31, 2013)

I have owned shortbed crew cab trucks for my last couple vehicles. My strategy for long and fragile stuff like drywall and siding has always been to fasten it to a length of plywood or 2x4s for support then just either prop it on my bed xtender or on my open or closed tailgate.


----------

